# 93 Maxima ECCS Relay Problem



## sun_123 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I still have problem with my 93 maxima gxe.My car was cranking but not starting and i found that my ECCS relay was bad. I replaced with a new eccs relay bought from nissan store , but i still had the same problem.

I checked the voltages at the ECCS relay socket and found that i was getting 12volts across the relay switch plug holes and no voltage across the relay coil plug holes. However i was getting 12Volts at one end of the coil plug hole with reference to the ground. Then when i bypassed the relay switch with a jumper wire and the car started and is running fine.

Is this a common problem? Is it ok to run the car this way?

How do i figure out what the problem actually is.


Help please!!

Thank you


----------

